# Missy Elliott has Graves'



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

So Missy Elliott has Graves':

http://www.latimes.com/health/boost...aves-disease-thyroid-20110623,0,2685560.story

Can we please change the name to Missy Elliott's Disease? Sounds so much cooler.


----------



## Joolzy (May 29, 2011)

Ah poor missy! I wonder if thyroid awareness might increase just a tad. Would be nice! I'd paticularlly like the raise my doctors awareness! 'it's just a pill a day, you shouldn't have symptoms!'

: D


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Steal_My_Skin said:


> Can we please change the name to Missy Elliott's Disease? Sounds so much cooler.


That would be nice! Yeah, I'm waiting for a big star to throw their influence and publicity behind something like this.


----------

